# Server-Client: Image senden



## SNB1998 (2. Jan 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Server und einen Clienten (ServerSocket und Socket).


```
Image img = new Robot().createScreenCapture(new Rectangle(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize())); //also ein Screenshot
```

Jetzt möchte ich das Image _img_ vom Server zum Clienten senden.

Es müsste ja eigentlich über die Streams gehen, aber die senden ja vorerst nur Text.
Wie geht das genau?


----------



## Chloroplast (8. Jan 2014)

wieso sollten die vorerst text senden? soweit ich weiß sind der OutputStream und InputSTream für bytestreams da. dh. du kannst ohne probleme auch bytes senden.



> write(byte[] b)
> Writes b.length bytes from the specified byte array to this output stream.
> 
> void 	write(byte[] b, int off, int len)
> ...


OutputStream (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## pcProfie (10. Jan 2014)

hier mal n link: Java: convert image to byte array, convert byte array to image

wie man also ein img zu ein byte[] convertiert und davon wieder in ein img


----------

